# Advice on sailing from Galveston Bay to Matagorda Bay



## twobitdad (Dec 10, 2012)

I have to move my boat (Hunter 30', with the help of a friend, both of us with some experience) from Clear Lake to Palacios at the end of December. I dont have a radar but do have a GPS and chartplotter. We have a limited amount of time we can be gone from home so we are trying to one have one overnight period which is doable. The concerns are with the oil rigs and other "unlit" and "uncharted" items in the track between Galveston Approach and Matagorda Approach.

Any experiences, stories or advice is welcome. Looking for departure times and places to avoid at night kind of stuff, but love reading stories too.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey twobit - welcome to SN dude.

I've done that run several times now on various races and returns. Here's a link to some of the write-ups (including the rigs issues):

Smack Classics (Scroll down toward the bottom of the page.)

An overnight from Matagorda to Galveston should be no problem. We did the run from Port A to Galveston in about 30 hours.

The unlit rigs are definitely out there - and there are quite a few of them. For the most part, the charts seems to do a good job point out the rigs - but I trusted the radar we had much more than the charts during those dark nights.

Only having two on watch...all night long...while squinting in the darkness for dark steel will be a very long night. If you can work out a schedule to minimize that darkness...do it. AND use the moon as much as you can.

It's a great run. Just make sure to stay alert.


----------



## ThirdCoastSailor (Mar 27, 2010)

I think most of the well heads are between Freeport and Matagorda so I would try to do that stretch in daylight. Probably means leaving Galveston at night.

Make sure you're monitoring channel 16. I've come across a tug pulling a drilling rig out there and he was regularly on the radio trying to keep boats from cutting between the tug and the tow.

Hope you have good weather.


----------



## CaseyB (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Smackdaddy for the links and advice. I am "The Friend".

We are looking at the weekend of the 28th and watching the weather patterns. The boat is ready as twobitdad and myself have spent some time getting her fit.

twobitdad has since added radar to the boat and we have agreed that two daytime legs (freeport stop to refresh) is a wiser choice for the time being. We will have some night ops at the end of each of these legs but are both looking forward to the trip. All is pending a positive weather window.

Thanks Again

Casey


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CaseyB said:


> Thanks Smackdaddy for the links and advice. I am "The Friend".
> 
> We are looking at the weekend of the 28th and watching the weather patterns. The boat is ready as twobitdad and myself have spent some time getting her fit.
> 
> ...


Casey - sounds like a smart move breaking the trip up a bit. And give twobit a fistbump on the radar. That definitely helps.

You guys will have a great time. Take pics and bring back a great story! Oh, and make sure to troll a dolphin rig behind you - especially where you see the green/blue line in the water. Great fishing!


----------



## CaseyB (Nov 12, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Casey - sounds like a smart move breaking the trip up a bit. And give twobit a fistbump on the radar. That definitely helps.
> 
> You guys will have a great time. Take pics and bring back a great story! Oh, and make sure to troll a dolphin rig behind you - especially where you see the green/blue line in the water. Great fishing!


HaHa yeah we are looking forward to the trip. Leaving a couple wives behind while we sail isn't really a bad idea, since its probably to cold for them anyway *cough* - twobit has the gopro ready, we will bring the story back to share with those of like mind. It promises to be a fun trip.

Casey


----------

